# Recommend moving companies



## J Humphries (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi All, 
Could anybody recommend a good moving company, U.K. To Cyprus.
Reasonably prices with a good reputation.
Thank you
Jackie


----------



## Popsicle65 (Apr 7, 2016)

No reply....hmmm unlike the people on this site as I'd have liked to have known this too.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

These 3 companies are often recommended on this forum by people who have used them in their moves.

About Us - RSS LogisticsRSS Logistics
Moving Shipping and Storage Services in Cyprus
MOVING COMPANIES IN CYPRUS | RELOCATION COMPANIES IN CYPRUS | Orbit Moving & Storage Ltd


----------



## J Humphries (Oct 28, 2016)

Thank you Veronica :cheer2:


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

we used Chudley International in the UK, who use Peter Morton at the cyprus end. Both companies are excellent. We have moved another three times since we have been in Cyprus and always used Peter Morton, excellent service.


----------



## J Humphries (Oct 28, 2016)

Thank you very much for the information


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

We used Anglo Pacific but only brought 10 big boxes. they were cheapest for this


----------



## darren80 (Apr 24, 2017)

We used a comparison site and got around 10 companies contacting us. Can't yet advise the best but we went with Simpsons, in Dartford. Our belongings and my car were picked up 4 weeks ago, as we went for a shared container we knew they would take a little longer than a full load.
Customer service from them has been excellent (so far) and they are good on price too. Our second choice was going to be Chudley's as we knew they would use Peter Morton here, but they were less flexible on negotiating a good price.

Will follow up with how we get on with Simpsons...


----------



## jasongnome (Jun 30, 2009)

J Humphries said:


> Hi All,
> Could anybody recommend a good moving company, U.K. To Cyprus.
> Reasonably prices with a good reputation.
> Thank you
> Jackie


I used Brittania-Beckwith to send a load of stuff from Brighton to Limassol. They were excellent. They packed and shipped from the UK, and their Cypriot partner dealt with all the paperwork at the port, delivered to myn door and unpacked.

Brittania are a national company jointly owned by a lot of local companies (all calld Brittania-something), the local company picks the stuff up and moves it on to Brittania themselves who deal with the overseas stuff.


----------



## J Humphries (Oct 28, 2016)

jasongnome said:


> I used Brittania-Beckwith to send a load of stuff from Brighton to Limassol. They were excellent. They packed and shipped from the UK, and their Cypriot partner dealt with all the paperwork at the port, delivered to myn door and unpacked.
> 
> Brittania are a national company jointly owned by a lot of local companies (all calld Brittania-something), the local company picks the stuff up and moves it on to Brittania themselves who deal with the overseas stuff.


Thank you for the valuable information


----------

